

Ask HN: Tips On Launching a Market Place? - MrHulk

How would you go about launching a marketplace that competes with eBay...My main problem is I dont have any sellers...My pages rank good on Google its just I need the first sellers to join my site and get things rolling...where do I find these sellers...and how do i convince them to join my site?
======
pmtarantino
What's your URL?

